# Pork shoulder brine time



## glued2it (Sep 11, 2007)

I have about a 9lb Pork shoulder and I'm going to attempt to brine for the first time. 
 However I have no Idea on how long to soak it. The only time frames I could find were for chops,tenderloins and loins.

Does anybody know the best time frame?


----------



## chrish (Sep 11, 2007)

What kind of brine sulution are you using?  hope it doesnt enclude any salt
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






if your just adding hurbs and spices to it,  overnight to 24hrs.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm guessing no one has answered because you don't hear of brining a butt to often, can i ask why you would do that? Just curious, butt's are usually moist n juicy  on they're own


----------



## richtee (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm you goin' for ham here?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 12, 2007)

I Googled "brining pork shoulder" and the vast majority of the sites said to brine anywhere from 12 - 24 hrs ( I personally have never brined a butt or shoulder).   A good guide for any brining  is 1/2 - 1 cup of kosher salt per gallon of water (course you can add other stuff).


----------



## glued2it (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes I'm going for a ham, I chose the pork shoulder because that's what the store had. plus why not? 

The brine solution will consist of kosher salt, morton tender Quick and some flavorings.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 12, 2007)

If you want to make a true picnic ham...your going to need to make a pickle brine using the amounts stated by morton's and that shoulder should be pumped to 15 % of its "green weight" ...so if it's a ten pound shoulder it should weigh 11.5 # after pumping .

when you pump with the pickle be sure to start in along side of the 2 bones that are in the shoulder ,so you don't get bone sour ( spoilage inside ) from not curing quick enough ( you can't or shouldn't just soak ) as the center of the meat may spoil before it has time to cure.

after pumping ,the shoulder should be covered with the same brine and left covered in a temperature of about 38* for 10 days.

after curing is complete ,rinse and air dry at room temp ( use a small fan ) to speed the drying till it forms a shine ( pellicle ) that the smoke will adhere to nicely....then slow smoke at approx 165 * till you reach an internal temp of 153 to 155 *...

takes time to make ham ...hope this helps ,Tim.


----------



## glued2it (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks t-bone Tim
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 I never heard of pumping meat and probally would have ruint the shoulder.

I found this site that covers it from head to toe.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Lives...ring-Pork.aspx


----------

